# New Knight Models Releases (Updated 9/6/12)



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. 

Here are some of the new releases from Knight Models.

My new favourite....

http://www.knightmodels.com/product.php?id_product=119










And from marvel











Star wars











I had to get the joker model cause it quite frankly rocks


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

that joker model is awsome 

thanks for sharing 

khrone


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Joker has gone straight onto the top of my to-buy list.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Ewok.

...ewok?

_EWOK?!?!_


*KILL IT WITH FIRE!*


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Ewok.
> 
> ...ewok?
> 
> ...


Bahahahaha .... oh man that made me giggle.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Hard to believe those little fuzzballs took out "an entire legion" of the Emperor's best.

The Joker is pretty cool. He's definitely pulling off the "psychotic pimp look."

But Elektra ...? Let's just say that looks nothing like Jennifer Garner.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Hard to believe those little fuzzballs took out "an entire legion" of the Emperor's best.
> 
> The Joker is pretty cool. He's definitely pulling off the "psychotic pimp look."
> 
> But Elektra ...? Let's just say that looks nothing like Jennifer Garner.


The models are not really based on the actual actors , the joker is the first one I've seen that is but the rest are based on the comics which is why I think they look better.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> But Elektra ...? Let's just say that Jennifer Garner looks nothing like Elektra.


Fixed! 

I like all three, but not as much as some of their previous sculpts. The most exciting thing for me is that they are doing DC characters now. If they can get the rights to Vertigo then there will be many nerdgasms ahead, though i'm sure Supes and Bats will be far higher on their priority list.

Also, still no Deadpool! Fingers are forever crossed for next time.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Ewok.
> 
> ...ewok?
> 
> ...


You should buy the Ewok and Nurgle it up lol


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Varakir said:


> Fixed!


Okay. That's a fair correction. I'll accept it. I assumed by the Joker model that they were going for a movie look. Even the Ewok is movie based.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Okay. That's a fair correction. I'll accept it. I assumed by the Joker model that they were going for a movie look. Even the Ewok is movie based.


Lol yeah the joker they have done is titled.. " batman the dark night series" so they have , I presume go got the rights to the film models.


Lol dude all of star wars are based on the movies cause that's how it all started


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I've seen some pretty badass Star Wars comics. At least they didn't go with a Clone Wars look.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not really one for action sculpts but if they went with some Star Wars Yuuzhan Vong stuff that'd be cool.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

More new models! I am rather excited... Lord of the rings and more DC ! 

Enjoy




























Lovely new range and I can't wait to see what else they bring out!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting on the Knight Models/New Line deal... I wonder how our dear friends at GW feel about a "rival" line of paintable LoTR models?


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

That boromir I want


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting these, I just saw them and was about to do so but you beat me to it. That Boromir is amazing.

Knight Models are constantly impressing me with these releases.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Interesting on the Knight Models/New Line deal... I wonder how our dear friends at GW feel about a "rival" line of paintable LoTR models?


 Nah cause they are 70mm so it's not a playable model so to speak.  



Red Corsairs said:


> Thanks for posting these, I just saw them and was about to do so but you beat me to it. That Boromir is amazing.
> 
> Knight Models are constantly impressing me with these releases.


No worries. They are awesome. I have ordered them so when they get here I'll post them in my knight models thread so you can have a close look at the kit. 

If anything comes out and im not around feel free to add them to this thread. Might as well keep them all in here


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm actually incredibly impressed by the lex luthor model. 

That has to be one of the best sculpts out there of clothing, the folds in that suit are just spot on... Great find LTP! k:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is me posting from sunny camp bastion haha. just been notified of some new releases from Knight models....

here is the link ... NEWBIES.

Loving the Iron man Sculpt and FINALLY DEADPOOL! lol. Not so sure about the Robin model... kinda gay but hey he is the cheesiest guy out there so i don't know what i really expected .

:bye:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 on Deadpool, that is a wicked model. I like the Green Beret, too, reminds me of an SF buddy I have.


----------

